# Installation of FreeBSD



## luneciel (Aug 14, 2015)

Bonjour,
Mon installation se passe bien MAIS (BUT) quand je reboot FreeBSD demande un login qui ne ressemble pas à celui que j'ai défini dans l'installation ET je n'ai pas d'interface graphique démarrée
What I have to do?
The file I have downloaded is: FreeBSD-10.2-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso
I am on Windows 10 et VirtualBox 5.0.2
Thank you


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 15, 2015)

> My installation went well BUT (BUT) when I reboot FreeBSD requires a login that does not look like the one I defined in the system and I have not started to GUI



We cannot tell what you expected the login to look like.  As far as a GUI, FreeBSD does not install one by default.  One can be installed with ports or packages (see Desktop Environments) or you might prefer PC-BSD instead.  It does set up a desktop environment by default.


----------



## Wozzeck (Aug 17, 2015)

FreeBSD est un système d'exploitation avant tout  destiné aux serveurs qui se pilote en lignes de commandes. Il ne comporte pas d'interface grapĥique configurée de façon native, il faut l'installer soi-même ce qui n'est pas une opération simple pour un débutant.

Il n'y a hélas pas beaucoup, voire aucun forum en langue française ciblant FreeBSD ou tout autre système BSD, par conséquent si vous n'avez pas quelques bases d'anglais je vous déconseille formellement FreeBSD qui vous promet, du moins  au début, des nuits de cauchemard. 90% de l'aide que vous trouverez en ligne sur google est an anglais.

Je ne vous conseille pas PC-BSD, qui est en effet un système orienté ordinateur de bureau basé sur FreeBSD mais comportant des interfaces graphiques pré-paramétrées idem pas d'aide en Français, mais surtout PC BSD utlisant le système de fichiers ZFS il est TRES TRES lent sur des machines anciennes ou limitées en puissance comme l'émulateur Virtualbox (je ne pense pas que votre machine soit un serveur 24 coeurs... car au cas contraire vous ne poseriez pas cette question). Je vous conseille Mageia ou OpenMandriva qui sont des distribution Linux héritières de feue Mandriva, donc francophones. Mageia qui est sponsorisée par de grandes entreprises françaises s'installe simplement, possède une interface graphique préparamétrée, possède une base francophone d'utilisateurs qui pourra vous aider. Vous pouvez utilisez Mageia immédiatement en usage Bureau comme Windows, mais rien ne vous empêchera de l'utiliser comme un serveur si vous vous investissez et acceptez de passer beaucoup de temps à apprendre les bases d'UNIX et sa ligne de commande. Après cela, passer de Linux à FreeBSD est beaucoup plus simple que de s'attaquer à la montagne FreeBSD directement.

FreeBSD comporte quelques spécificités uniques mais cela concerne avant tout un usage serveur (l'interface graphique ne sert à rien), or je ne pense pas que cela soit votre priorité à ce jour.




FreeBSD is an OS targeting server. One drive it through command line, so there is no GUI configured, all must be done by the user what is not a simple operation for a beginner.

Unfortunately there is no french forum specialized in FreeBSD or any other BSD, so if you have not some english bases I would advise you not to use this OS because as a beginner this OS will give you dreadful headaches... more than Linux. 90% of the online help that you could find on Google is in english

I don't even recommend PC-BSD which is a desktop oriented system based on FreeBSD, so including pre confgured graphic interfaces because same reason, very few online help in french (even if I suspect Dru Lavigne to speak and understand some words in french) and as PC-BSD uses ZFS filesystem, it is horribly slow on old machines or machines restricted in power as VirtulaBox (as I can also suspect that your station is not a 24 cores cpu based). I would advise you to use Mageia or OpenMandriva who are both the heritage of the Mandriva Community Linux distribution. Also Mageia is international, this is at the starting point a french project sponsored by some big french corporations with a large community of french users which can help you. Mageia is very simple to install as it has a preconfigured graphic environment, so it can be used out of the box as Desktop or for Server use if you agree to spend some time to learn the basics of UNIX and its command line interface. After that, switching from Linux to FreeBSD is far easier than fighting directly with FreeBSD.

FreeBSD has some unique features, but targeting advanced server use which I suspect is not your priority as today. For this kind of use, GUI is generally useless (even if an administrator won't refuse a GUI help... if available).


----------



## SirDice (Aug 17, 2015)

This might help: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/fr_FR.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ (French version of the Handbook).


----------

